# iPad/iPhone3G n'apparaît plus dans iTunes



## Matt G (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iMac de 2008 récemment mis à jour avec OS X 10.6.3 Léopard.
Mon iPod Classic apparaît bien dans iTunes lors de la connexion USB mais depuis 2 jours ni mon iPad (3G/Wifi) ni mon iPhone (3G) n'apparaissent.
J'ai tenté de changé de port USB, de changer de cable de connexion, et même de desinstaller intégralement iTunes pour le réinstaller à nouveau (V 10.0.1) mais rien n'y fait.
Pourtant, la recharge se fait bien se qui semble indiquer que la connexion existe.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce même problème et, mieux encore, comment l'a-t-il résolu ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Matt


----------



## arbaot (8 Novembre 2010)

c'est bien la dernière version de *Snow* Leopard la 10.6.*4*?


----------



## Matt G (8 Novembre 2010)

Non, il s'agissait de la version 10.6.3
J'ai installé la version 10.6.4 et...tout re-fonctionne à nouveau!

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse basique...mais efficace!!

Bonne continuation.
Matt


----------



## arbaot (8 Novembre 2010)

de rien...


----------

